# Murphy, NC-ID:95736 Jenna, F,Sable Transport Avail



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11230051

Jenna, pretty sable

THIS SHELTER HAS TRANSPORT AS FAR AS CT!


Pls load pic, thanks


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Murphy, NC - Jenna, Sable Transport Avail*

Someone pls load pics (sorry, just can't get it done!)


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Murphy, NC - Jenna, Sable Transport Avail*










This pet has been altered

Valley River Humane Society 
Murphy, NC 
828-837-2304


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Murphy, NC - Jenna, Sable Transport Avail*

bump, pretty sable


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Murphy, NC - Jenna, Sable Transport Avail*

Transport available to the NE


----------



## Sampson's girl (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Murphy, NC - Jenna, Sable Transport Avail*

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Murphy, NC - Jenna, Sable Transport Avail*

bump


----------



## Sampson's girl (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Murphy, NC - Jenna, Sable Transport Avail*

bump - anyone?


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Murphy, NC - Jenna, Sable Transport Avail*

she was posted here before. i don't remember what happened.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Murphy, NC - Jenna, Sable Transport Avail*

bump


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Murphy, NC - Jenna, Sable Transport Avail*

Any news on this girl? Someone needs to call and find out what is going on with her.


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: dogsaverwww.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11230051
> 
> Jenna, pretty sable
> 
> ...


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Sampson's girl (Mar 22, 2008)

transport avail - bump


----------

